# my teen doesn't want to visit his dad, any advice



## fertileground (Sep 22, 2012)

So, some of you may know, my husband and I separated in September, 2012. My 15 year old son lives with me (my other son is away at school). The 15 year older does not want to visit his dad on a regular schedule. My husband wants him to come over every Thursday evening, and every Sunday. My son says a schedule feels like another chore. My husband feels that I should take away all electronics until he does. 
I think he should visit him, but do not want to punish a kid for not visiting. I do not think that will improve their already difficult relationship.
By the way, we do not have a court order, or any legal separation. 
What do you guys think?:scratchhead:


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You son should do what he wants to do. You can only guide him and he definitely shouldn't be punished.
Has he said why he doesn't want to visit his dad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with daisygirl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I think he is old enough to sit down with dad and tell him how he feels. they should be able to sit down and figure something out together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree that this is between you son and his dad. If he doesn't want to see him, it is your husband's responsibility to figure out why and fix it.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Totaly agree too. H and I have 2 teen age children and 1 D6. The teens can make up their own mind and I have spent most of my marriage trying to have our son and my H get along better, some of the meddling I did caused major problems with my marriage. All you can do is encourage you H to keep trying, and encourage your son to keep an open mind....Good luck


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Tough call.

You can't be the bad guy here. I don't think this is a reason to punish your kid.

Dad should do the talking and learn to work this out with his son. Isn't this what being a parent is about ?

Of course don't bad mouth dad because son will say something in anger and you will end up being the bad guy. You will get blamed for your son not wanting to see his father.


----------

